# Self Employed visa, but need a real job!



## Jon Pen (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi All,

I recently ended a management trainee program and due the restructuring situation of our company, did not get a full time position in Oct. 31, 2012. I got a extension on my visa till end of Feb 2013 to find a job, but didn't find one. I decided in the mean time (to keep busy), to start on a project with a friend, we wrote a business plan and applied for a "Self-employeed" visa since my other one would run out and this would get me more time.

Dilemma- I some how qualified for the "Self-employeed visa" to carry out our project, but I still want security incase it doesn't work well and also to fund the project with a steady income. I'm currently in a couple interview processes and I am not sure what happens once I get an offer from a company while having a "self employed visa".

Any advice?


----------

